# Perfume making with fragrance oil questions



## BlueCypress (Apr 5, 2012)

I know that there are sites that sell fragrance oils safe to use on the skin for perfume making. Has anyone here had any experience using them and how long do they last on the skin? Do they work well in both a carrier oil and perfumer's alcohol? Where are the best places to get skin safe fragrance oils? I am not looking for dupes. I want to mix scents to create perfume. THank you very much.


----------



## Genny (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty much any fragrance oil that you can use in soap, you can use in perfume.   I only make solid perfumes, so I can't help you with the Perfumer's alcohol part.

I'd check out the forum section:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=24

There's a lot of info about different suppliers in there.

Also, if you're looking for specific scents, there's http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com

That's a good place to find some good suppliers.

Or you can ask for membership here:
http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

A lot of info about fragrance oils


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2012)

I love this place:

http://www.perfumersapprentice.com/


----------



## BlueCypress (Apr 5, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the recommendations and help. I will check these sites out. Happy Crafting!


----------



## lorenoops (Apr 28, 2015)

yes i agree you can put any fragrance on perfume.. try fragrance oils


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 28, 2015)

lorenoops said:


> yes i agree you can put any fragrance on perfume.. try fragrance oils


 
This post is an old post.  You may want to start a new thread as you likely won't get a response to this one.


----------

